# New to the show world



## nox2693 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello there,

I am expecting my new arrival within the next couple of weeks and have been encouraged to look into showing him.

I have only owned and rescued dogs before and so at the moment, I'm not all knowledgeable of the canine show world!

I was wondering if people could perhaps give me advice as to how things work, in terms of qualifying to enter shows, where you find the details of appropriate shows etc or possibly recommend a good site/book with good sound information on the canine show world.

Also, do you tend to find that ring craft classes help your dog perform in the show ring? I have looked into the GB site for the breed and have tried searching for various pieces information, with not much luck!

All help/advice is very much appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations, what breed are you getting? - Showing can be so much fun, for both handler and dog. But its also quite serious, if done to a high level. - I think that ring craft lessons can help a great deal - its always best that your dog does have some 'show' training, its also a good way for you to learn. That way both you and dog knows what expect from you, and you can get the best out of each other.

As long as your dog is KC Registered you can enter any breed classes at open, or champ level (I take it when you say showing you mean at this level, and not fun or companion shows?)
Open shows are a lot less laid back, than champ shows. - These shows dont award CCs (challenge certificates) and are not crufts qualifiers.

Champ shows, award CCs is most breeds. Depending on the class your in and the placing you receive you can qualify for crufts.

Heres a list of champ shows for 2013 - http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/3255


----------



## nox2693 (Jun 2, 2013)

He is a handsome blue and tan Tibetan Mastiff  I did think as much with regards to the ring craft classes, I've started to enquire about some of them nearby 

He will be KC registered and it would be champ shows that I would be interested in entering 

I've seen the rules and regs as to the age the dog has to be to enter certain class groups  I presume the CC's are a sort of accumulating points score, which allow you to enter more advanced shows as the dog's points level increases? Sorry if I'm wrong, it's just a lot to get my head around!


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

nox2693 said:


> He is a handsome blue and tan Tibetan Mastiff  I did think as much with regards to the ring craft classes, I've started to enquire about some of them nearby
> 
> He will be KC registered and it would be champ shows that I would be interested in entering
> 
> I've seen the rules and regs as to the age the dog has to be to enter certain class groups  I presume the CC's are a sort of accumulating points score, which allow you to enter more advanced shows as the dog's points level increases? Sorry if I'm wrong, it's just a lot to get my head around!


You'd be better off doing Open shows first before you go onto Champ shows, just because judges have more leniency for inexperienced dogs and handlers at Open shows, and the classes are normally much smaller. There's also more of them and Open shows are much cheaper to enter!

You can enter any shows you like, but it's better to enter more experienced classes like Post Graduate and Limit when you and your dog are getting some wins under your belt. The best advice I can give for class choices is to stick with the lowest class you can enter at first. I.e. stay in Minor Puppy right up until 9 months before going into Puppy classes where you can, and stick with Maiden or Novice where possible before going for Post Graduate or Limit classes. If you try and enter a Limit or Open class in Champ shows early on, you'll have an immature puppy against seasoned show veterans and it won't help your confidence much at all.

Have a Google for Ringcraft classes near you, and try and make them a regular thing. Get your puppy used to being touched all over and having their mouth looked at, and maybe watch some Crufts videos on YouTube to get an idea of how your breed is stacked and what sort of lead they wear.

Best of luck! Showing is so much fun, and I personally think my dog is a nicer dog for being taken to them from such a young age.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

nox2693 said:


> He is a handsome blue and tan Tibetan Mastiff  I did think as much with regards to the ring craft classes, I've started to enquire about some of them nearby
> 
> He will be KC registered and it would be champ shows that I would be interested in entering
> 
> I've seen the rules and regs as to the age the dog has to be to enter certain class groups  I presume the CC's are a sort of accumulating points score, which allow you to enter more advanced shows as the dog's points level increases? Sorry if I'm wrong, it's just a lot to get my head around!


ahhh wow, I LOVE Tibetan Mastiffs! Would certainly love to have one in future once i've got a good few years experience with large breeds 

CC's aren't really points, no - CC means Challenge Certificate. CC's can only be gained at Champ shows (and not all champ shows do CC's for all breeds, you need to check before you enter, I would assume most shows will do CC's for Tibetans) and you get a CC if your dog is placed Best of Breed or BOS (best opposite sex) so the best male and best female will both get a CC, which is just what it is - a certificate. The only thing you really collect points for in dog showing is a JW (a Junior Warrant) which are accumulated while the dog is shown as a puppy, there's a strict criteria for them and it's seen as quite an achievement if you can obtain one. I *think* there's also a points system for the ShCM (show certificate of merit) which is the next one up from being a Champion, but I am fairly new to dog showing and haven't quite got my head around those yet. Oh, and your dog becomes a Champion (so will have 'CH' before their KC name) when he/she has been awarded 3 CC's by 3 different judges.

What area of the country are you in? There may be someone on here who knows of some local ringcraft clubs or open shows you can go along to, most people are very welcoming as the dog showing world is becoming quite small in some areas (to be blunt, in our area the people are all dying off, a lot of the clubs are ran by older people and they are unfortunately starting to dwindle a bit, or are just too old and tired to manage it, and it's only now that they're realising that they need some fresh new people) and many clubs are absolutely crying out for new members. We've been involved with dog showing less than a year and already my dad is on the committee for our local ringcraft club and we have both been asked to join the committee for a local agricultural show, as the current committee just cannot manage any more.

Please do hang around and keep learning about the show world, it is honestly SO much fun and SO addictive, i've always wanted to show dogs since I was a little girl and now I am doing it, it is truly a dream come true - it's something I certainly hope to be involved with for the rest of my life.

Oh, and also, I would definitely have a look at this - when I was learning about showing I found this page very useful in explaining how things work, it includes most things and explains it clearly and easily  I still refer back to it sometimes 

http://www.dog.biz/info/dog-show-terminology/


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Definitely go to ringcraft as soon as you can. Bess was 18 weeks when I first went, and she really should have gone younger. 

I had never shown before, and its really not as easy as it seems. Bess is 15 months now and I still go to ringcraft every week. She has started behaving in the show ring, but I'm still not stacking her as well as the experienced handlers stack their dogs, so a long way to go yet. 

We entered our first champ show last week - I've been showing her in Open and breed shows since she was six months old. The champ show was daunting enough and I needed that experience of Open Shows. 

Open shows are relatively cheap and you get to know people on the show circuit who usually are supportive and helpful to a newcomer. 

Agree with Tigerneko - it is addictive and great fun.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Open shows are relatively cheap and you get to know people on the show circuit who usually are supportive and helpful to a newcomer.


They really are. Don't be afraid to ask questions or ask for help! The people in my breed are _so_ lovely and I've already been given loads of tips from them about what classes to enter or what to wear. Always stop and have a chat and get your face known where you can.

One good thing to do might be to look up the website for the Tibetan Mastiff breed club. My breed website is great, and they update every weekend with the latest show results so you can see what kennel names are getting all the wins in your breed. It's good to start recognising names so you know who you're up against - for instance, if I see a Bournehouse or a Mariglen in my class I know I've got some stiff competition. You also start learning which ones are regular high placers on the show scene and which ones might be good contemporaries for you. It all helps you to feel more a part of the scene once you get there.


----------



## nox2693 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thankyou ever so much for all the helpful supplies! It's definitely a lot to be looking into and researching - I can't wait!

I'm in Sheffield, so would be able to get to ring craft classes around Sheffield, Rotherham, Chesterfield and Dronfield  

Another daft question really......what do you guys wear when showing at either open or champ shows? I've obviously seen at crufts people in very smart suits, but is this just because it's crufts or is this standard across champ shows?


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

nox2693 said:


> Another daft question really......what do you guys wear when showing at either open or champ shows? I've obviously seen at crufts people in very smart suits, but is this just because it's crufts or is this standard across champ shows?


It varies, to be perfectly honest. It's smart casual at Open shows - jeans tend to be more okay. I usually wear skinny black jeans with a nice top and Barbour jacket or gilet and flat shoes. Pockets are SO essential, seriously, and it does tend to get quite warm in whatever arena you're in, so layers are good. You'll also need a clip or a pin for your ring number, but they're pretty easy to get hold of.

For Champ shows people tend to be in more office smart wear - trousers and jackets or blazers, dressy shirts. It's mostly because Champ shows are bigger competition so people make more of an effort. Because Crufts is a Big Deal people are more likely to dress like it. I've already picked out a super-smart tweed blazer I'm going to ask for for Christmas to wear for Crufts.

Saying that, even at Bath the other week (which is a champ show) there was one lady in old jeans and a massive well worn fleece jumper, so smartness for handlers isn't compulsory.  The best advice I've been given is to wear something that contrasts with your dog - i.e. I have a white dog so I wear black trousers, and to keep wearing the same clothes for the first shows you do so people in the breed can recognise you and get to know you more easily.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Pezant said:


> It varies, to be perfectly honest. It's smart casual at Open shows - jeans tend to be more okay. I usually wear skinny black jeans with a nice top and Barbour jacket or gilet and flat shoes. Pockets are SO essential, seriously, and it does tend to get quite warm in whatever arena you're in, so layers are good. You'll also need a clip or a pin for your ring number, but they're pretty easy to get hold of.
> 
> For Champ shows people tend to be in more office smart wear - trousers and jackets or blazers, dressy shirts. It's mostly because Champ shows are bigger competition so people make more of an effort. Because Crufts is a Big Deal people are more likely to dress like it. I've already picked out a super-smart tweed blazer I'm going to ask for for Christmas to wear for Crufts.
> 
> Saying that, even at Bath the other week (which is a champ show) there was one lady in old jeans and a massive well worn fleece jumper, so smartness for handlers isn't compulsory.  The best advice I've been given is to wear something that contrasts with your dog - i.e. I have a white dog so I wear black trousers, and to keep wearing the same clothes for the first shows you do so people in the breed can recognise you and get to know you more easily.


I wore a smart suit and looked most out of place at the Champ show last week! So much so I took my jacket off and froze rather than stick out. .  More jeans than I was led to expect, and lots of casual, but smart trousers.

I think the best tips are as Pezant said, make sure you contrast with your dog and where something comfortable to run in. Nothing too low at the front, and if a skirt, not too short or flared (it was windy on Friday! ). Wear comfortable shoes that won't fall off. The surfaces are all different - indoors covered in matting, on grass or concrete outside. If you feel comfortable you can relax and concentrate on your dog.


----------



## nox2693 (Jun 2, 2013)

That's great - thankyou ever so much for all the fantastic replies. It's definatley a lot to be thinking about and getting my head around!

I've emailed and text a ring craft club about 30 minutes away from me but as of yet haven't heard anything. There are a couple more but unfortunately they all train on Wednesday evenings, which is one of my regular shifts working at the vets  Fingers crossed I shall hear back soon, he's due to arrive on the 14th June, so I want to spend as much time bonding with him as possible over that weekend and then *hopefully* be able to take him straight into ring craft classes on the following Monday. (He's an import so all vaccinations etc will have been done ). 

Fantastic - sounds like some clothes shopping is in order! Which way you would guys go in terms of colour scheme to contrast a Blue and tan dog? I was thinking pale, but gosh would that show up the slobber :O 

Also, I'm sure I'll be advised on this at ringcraft but is the show lead meant to contrast your dog too, or blend in? Any suggestions as to good types?

Really sorry for all the questions, you're all stars!


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

nox2693 said:


> Fantastic - sounds like some clothes shopping is in order! Which way you would guys go in terms of colour scheme to contrast a Blue and tan dog? I was thinking pale, but gosh would that show up the slobber :O


Hmmm. Maybe a light grey? Having a quick look at this Crufts video Tibetan Mastiffs Crufts 2011-bitches and BOB - YouTube both the handlers seem to be in grey with their blue and tans. Seems like a safe bet!



nox2693 said:


> Also, I'm sure I'll be advised on this at ringcraft but is the show lead meant to contrast your dog too, or blend in? Any suggestions as to good types?


I personally prefer a lead that compliments Henry's colouring, so we have a thin white rope slip lead for him which doesn't show much against his white coat. I'd say buy a generic slip lead for now for a pet shop to get pup used to wearing the different type, but I'd say wait until you get to a show (or visit one in the meantime) to buy one, since you can get them loads cheaper. Plus you can eye up other more experienced competitors and see what they use.

Best of luck with it all! Pups can't be entered until they're six months old so you've got a while yet, but I'm sure you'll have a fabulous time!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

A word of warning to you...showing is addictive!!  I dont even know what normal people do on weekends any more. 

Re no response from ringcraft, sometimes its better to call or turn up, not everyone really does email. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## nox2693 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thankyou Penzant! The lighting in that video wasn't fantastic, but I think both of those were actually the black and tans, as opposed to the blues  Still, that could be a good colour as wouldn't be white!

Fantastic tips about the lead - shall pop down to the pet shop once he's here and find a nice one to fit  I attended Crufts a few years ago and the amount of show leads present was incredible, so shall definitely eagerly await shopping for one at a show  

Because of him being an import, he'll be near enough 5 months old when he arrives (a week today! ) so the wait for us won't be quite as prolonged as with a tiny pup! Obviously he'll have to attend the classes too, but the family he's coming from show as well, so he will have been put through his paces a bit in the family home - so hopefully it won't be too alien for him!

I've had feedback from an agility club in Ashbourne and we're popping along on Monday evening to watch the class/meet the people and have our questions answered. The fantastic thing is that they've already got someone with a couple of TM's going to that class, which should be fantastic (as long as the owner is friendly ) and hopefully we'll be able to gain an insight as to where all the relevant shows are etc


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> ahhh wow, I LOVE Tibetan Mastiffs! Would certainly love to have one in future once i've got a good few years experience with large breeds
> 
> CC's aren't really points, no - CC means Challenge Certificate. CC's can only be gained at Champ shows (and not all champ shows do CC's for all breeds, you need to check before you enter, I would assume most shows will do CC's for Tibetans) and you get a CC if your dog is placed Best of Breed or BOS (best opposite sex) so the best male and best female will both get a CC, which is just what it is - a certificate. The only thing you really collect points for in dog showing is a JW (a Junior Warrant) which are accumulated while the dog is shown as a puppy, there's a strict criteria for them and it's seen as quite an achievement if you can obtain one. I *think* there's also a points system for the ShCM (show certificate of merit) which is the next one up from being a Champion, but I am fairly new to dog showing and haven't quite got my head around those yet. Oh, and your dog becomes a Champion (so will have 'CH' before their KC name) when he/she has been awarded 3 CC's by 3 different judges.
> 
> ...


Good post! I've just (about a minute ago!) put his link on another thread for someone else - great minds thnk alike!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Tibetan mastiffs are a 'rare breed' I think? So don't have CC's yet. Which means you can qualify for Crufts at every championship show, and you can also enter AV rare breed classes


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dober said:


> A word of warning to you...showing is addictive!!  I dont even know what normal people do on weekends any more.


Heh heh - so true! And it won't belong before you find you simply must have another dog - and then another!

I rmember when I had four - anybody who was not connected with showing used to gasp and say, "Four! " and people in the show world used to say "Oh, just starting then?" 

We've got six now .......... and my niece has two who we also show ........... Singing:


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> Heh heh - so true! And it won't belong before you find you simply must have another dog - and then another!
> 
> I rmember when I had four - anybody who was not connected with showing used to gasp and say, "Four! " and people in the show world used to say "Oh, just starting then?"
> 
> We've got six now .......... and my niece has two who we also show ........... Singing:


Ahahahaha yes! Whenever we talk to people at shows they say "How many do you have?" and the answer's always "Just the one - for now."


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Love TM 's , good luck with him, have you joined the breed club ? ....they may well have a breed open or champ show coming up this Summer where you will be able to meet up with other TM owners.

Ringcraft classes are a good place to start but I'd go along to some fun shows too just to get him used on the atmosphere and you can enter him in some of the novelty classes even if he's under age .

Get the dog papers weekly to to find out about what shows are coming up and read the breed notes etc.

Have fun !!


----------



## nox2693 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the fab advice.

I went to a ring craft class last night that's about half an hour away from us, attended for the full 2 hours and was surprised at what a lovely bunch of people they were!

I've heard from others before that the show world can get very bitchy, so was preparing myself for the worst, but was pleasantly surprised. To my amazement 6 TM's attend this class every week - how incredible! :O These people also show, so I'm sure they'll be happy to help us as to which shows to get to/what to wear etc 

We're so excited - our (not so) little man arrives on Thursday and I just can't wait. We'll be taking him to the ring craft classes on Monday to see how he gets on, so fingers crossed 

Shall get looking into the points you've all mentioned and thanks for being good enough to take time replying to my thread


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

I've not shown in yonks but when I did for all dog news and lists of forthcoming shows etc, I used to take Dog World monthly magazine and Our Dogs, weekly newspaper. I don't know if they still do it but if you won or were placed at any of the dog shows covered, you used to get a write up about your dog from the judge that placed you. I used to like that. 

As others have said ring-craft classes and small shows are a good idea to get your puppy used to all thats required of him, getting him used to being handlled by strangers is invaluable. 

Good luck on you showing career, much fun.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

nox2693 said:


> I've heard from others before that the show world can get very bitchy, so was preparing myself for the worst, but was pleasantly surprised.


It *can* be... but you will find it much more close-knit and friendly with the 'minority' breeds. Especially those which don't get CCs as there is no tight competition to make up a Champion.

Even some breeds that are small in number that do get Ccs(maybe only 1-20 entered even at the biggest shows) do stick together. You get one or two iffy people in any circle or group, but I've found they mostly support one another and are genuinely pleased to see each other take the highest honours. I've had the pleasure of going to some shows with a lady nearby who breeds Norwegian Buhunds and they are a very nice bunch indeed - they have a bring-and-share picnic on the benches at all the championship shows (and wonderful cakes)!



> To my amazement 6 TM's attend this class every week - how incredible! :O These people also show, so I'm sure they'll be happy to help us as to which shows to get to/what to wear etc


That's such a stroke of luck! I'm sure they will take you under their wing, you couldn't wish for any better


----------

